# Las Vegas recommendations?



## johnno09 (30 Jul 2011)

We're off to Vegas (and NY in the Spring). Not so much into the gambling, looking for advice on other activity recommendations?

We're definitely going to do a day trip to the Grand Canyon and have been looking at some of the other day trips too, difficult to pick between them?

So any recommendations folks?


----------



## monagt (30 Jul 2011)

stay middle of strip Caesars/Venetian..........


----------



## helllohello (30 Jul 2011)

We went to vegas in March 2011.  would definately recomment Grand Canyon trip.  We did the trip that stops in the Canyon for breakfast, and horse riding.  as advised, would stay in the middle of the strip.


----------



## beffers (31 Jul 2011)

Helicopter tour of the Grand Canyon, Glen Canyon Dam, Hoover Dam and  Lake Mead & Lake Powell, the 2 man made lakes created by the dams.  It is amazing to see these (and Vegas itself) from the air. It is not that  expensive if there are about 4 of you, and you can split the cost.


----------



## millieforbes (31 Jul 2011)

Make sure to leave time to wander around all the different hotels and to see the fountains at the Bellagio and the inside of the Wynn and the Venetian


----------



## monagt (31 Jul 2011)

Ice Cream in the Bellagio is a must!


----------



## tester1 (31 Jul 2011)

Do a show ie Phantom of the Opera. 

Breakfast: In the Grand Lux cafe in The Venetian. You do not have to be a hotel guest. 

Dinner: Cheesecake Factory in Caesars Palace. 

There are several exhibitions on at any one time in Vegas your hotel will be able to provide details ie Titanic exhibition was on when we were there.


----------



## Raw babe (1 Aug 2011)

Rollercoaster around the New York Hotel.


----------



## millieforbes (1 Aug 2011)

tester1 said:


> Do a show ie Phantom of the Opera
> 
> .



Definitely do a show, for most you don't need to book in advance, you can get tickets at the discount booth once you get there - the only exception I remember was the Lion King


----------



## tester1 (1 Aug 2011)

http://www.lasvegas.com/

This website allows you to check out whats on when you are there.... 

Not sure if you can book on it though .....


----------



## flossie (1 Aug 2011)

Make sure you get the information booklets that list everything that is on in the area - there are loads of good value coupons available to use, on everything form food and drinks to tickets and entrance fees.


----------



## shesells (1 Aug 2011)

tester1 said:


> Do a show ie Phantom of the Opera.
> 
> Breakfast: In the Grand Lux cafe in The Venetian. You do not have to be a hotel guest.
> 
> ...



Grand Luxe Cafe and Cheescake Factory are sister restaurants...I wouldn't do both when there are so many other fab restaurants out there. 

Loads of free outdoor shows..things like the Volcano at the Mirage, the Pirates show at Treasure Island. If you're going to buy tickets for a show, I would look at shows that are specific to Vegas like the Cirque shows. Phantom is spectacular BUT they have butchered the show by almost an hour to make it fit into the 90 min performance slots that Vegas venues use to get two shows in in a night.

The Vegas hotels have fantastic spas but they're not cheap. 

Lots of great shopping and an outlet just outside the city.


----------



## myate (3 Aug 2011)

Valley of Fire state park is about 45 mins straight up I-15. It's a great park for a day of hiking/photography. Red Rock Canyon is about the same distance the other way!


----------



## PMU (4 Aug 2011)

myate said:


> Valley of Fire state park is about 45 mins straight up I-15. It's a great park for a day of hiking/photography. Red Rock Canyon is about the same distance the other way!


  I agree 100%.  A must is to eat on the patio of the Paris Hotel opposite the Bellagio. Otherwise,as I'm not a gambler I found LV less than exciting, but if you want really want to experience something different you should visit the nearby town of Pahrump.  Pahrump has declared English the official language of business, forbids  the  display of foreign flags and denies  benefits to illegal aliens.  There is also in LV the Smithsonian Institute


----------



## sulo (4 Aug 2011)

Grand Canyon by Helicopter is a must - fantastic!! We checked price with our hotel - much more expensive than other outlets selling. We bought from sales booth near M&Ms outlet. 

DO A SHOW - we went to see Cirque du Soleil at the Bellagio at the time... !! 

VISIT the other hotels - that is a day out in itself! Rollercoaster at NY NY. Watch the Gondalas go by at the Venetian. Breakfast to die for at the Mandalay Bay - afterwards visited the Shark Acquarium. We spent  afternoon at our Bellagio Pool.... Bellagio water fountain display

So much to do for the non-gambler!!!

Lucky you! would love to be going again!


----------

